# UKC Perry, GA next weekend



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Is anyone attending the UKC shows in Perry, GA next weekend? I was going but my friend that was going with has had to cancel. Not sure I'm going now. 

Thanks, 

Anna


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I am not going. My baby is a champ and as far as I can tell, there are no champions attending. A friend of mine who has toys and minis is going, however. I think she brings her own class.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

UKC is always so relaxed and fun.  Good luck at your show


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Poolann,
I have found it very fun to go by myself, I would have never done that in the past,
but after I wore my friends out and the kids are sick of going, I find that going by myself forces me to meet people. I have met some of the best people when I was alone. UKC people are super friendly, and if there are no poodle people there pick a dog you like and talk to the owner. If you are shy, take you iphone or a book, more then likely people won't let you sit there by yourself. You do not need another poodle there to win, you can get a competition win from the group. And besides you will be taking your dog so you will never be alone. 
Do it --Good Luck!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Jacknic. I have decided to go after all. I am pretty shy so we will have to see how it goes. I just started a new thread with pics of my boy from today. He will be 10 months on the 5th.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

It was awesome to meet you yesterday! Best of luck to you and Racer today. He's a gorgeous boy and you are doing an awesome job with him. 

Hope to see you both in Hickory in a few weeks!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

He took best of breed and best of winners again this morning. We need one more competition win. The lady with the apricot bitch just needs points. It would be so cool if we could both finish!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Very cool! Congrats! Did you decide to stay for the second show today?


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

poolann said:


> He took best of breed and best of winners again this morning. We need one more competition win. The lady with the apricot bitch just needs points. It would be so cool if we could both finish!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How fun for you i intend to try my hand at UKC soon as well.. Now i will wait for puppies to be going home !


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I did stay for the second show. The bitch took winners so we will be heading to Hickory. Hope I see you there!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

Congratulations. Depending on how my broken leg heals, I may be there with my little girl, Karat. The leg has been giving me trouble, even with the cast off. Just swells up. Hickory is a very nice show


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Marcoislandmom said:


> Congratulations. Depending on how my broken leg heals, I may be there with my little girl, Karat. The leg has been giving me trouble, even with the cast off. Just swells up. Hickory is a very nice show


So osrry Nili , prayers for speeding healing .. I thought you were all better ..


----------

